# Dying Skyseer: Lion power



## skotothalamos (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering on your opinion on the Serpent-Maned Lion in the "Night on Bald Mountain" encounter and how that interacts with Temporary Hit Points.  When it hits with its claw, the target cannot regain Hit Points until the end of its next turn.  Should this include Temporary Hit Points as well?  Does the adjective "Temporary" make them simply a kind of "Hit Points" or are they a separate category altogether?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I'd be okay with temporary hit points. The idea is that you can't "heal," to represent that life is imperiled atop the mountain. Being really enthusiastic and tough is okay, though.


----------

